
I owe my career to being a script kiddie - johnnycarcin
https://esheavyindustries.com/2017/01/i-owe-my-career-to-being-a-script-kiddie/
======
johnnycarcin
There are some neat stories over on reddit if you want to re-live your youth
:)
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/5oq8nj/i_owe_my_c...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/5oq8nj/i_owe_my_career_to_being_a_script_kiddie/)

